# ISO Bone In, Skin On, Chicken Breasts Help



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

I have some bone in skin on chicken breasts i want to cook up to shred for some chicken tacos.

I have a 14oz can of fire roasted crushed tomatoes i want to cook them in.

I mean i would just kind of Poach, or braise, or whatever, but i don't think the tomatoes will be enough liquid to cover the chicken enough?

How should i cook these breasts to incorporate the flavor of the tomatoes?

I normally only cook with boneless skinless.

Does the liquid have to come up real high on the chicken breasts? I was thinking add water to the tomatoes but i don't want to dilute it...

2lbs of these breasts is 4 breasts.  so there is the general size of them.

Any technique you could reccomend would be great.

I have a few casserole dishes, a big sauce pan for my bolognese, a wok, and a 12" stainless steel skillet.


----------



## Loprraine (May 2, 2007)

I cook the bone in , skin on breasts often.  When I do them in tomatoes, I use a high sided pan, brown them, add the tomatoes, bring to simmer, cover them, simmer till done.  I think the can will be enough, but not sure.  I'd be leary of adding water also.  Hope someone else comes along!


----------



## mudbug (May 2, 2007)

If you are going to shred the chicken up for tacos just go ahead and take the skin off now.

Unless you like to eat shredded skin.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

I took the skin off.  

Okay, i seared the breasts on medium high for 1 minute each side.

They are lightly simmering in a mixture of veggie broth and crushed tomatoes.  Here are pics.

How long do you think breasts this size will take to cook?  Rough estimate.


----------



## mudbug (May 2, 2007)

looks pretty good so far, legs!  I'd say put a lid on that pan and wait about 20 minutes.

p.s.  turn the heat down a bit


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

lol, thanks mudbug!

Cheers


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

Does it matter which end of the chicken is in the liquid?  the bony side or the meaty side?

Cheers


----------



## mudbug (May 2, 2007)

who cares how well the bone is cooked?  dunk that meat in that juice!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

Uh oh! I hope it's not too late!!!


----------



## mudbug (May 2, 2007)

hey, relax.  just turn them over, put the lid back on, keep the heat low, and be patient.

If you can't help yourself, take out the meatiest one and poke it with a fork.  the juices should run clear if it's cooked all the way through.  If so, you're good to go.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

Ahh. There goes the timer.

Think it's ready to serve.

More pics to come.

Hey - thanks for the fast replies mudbug.  I had no idea how long to simmer these things.


----------



## csalt (May 2, 2007)

We had 'bone in skin on' chicken breasts for dinner tonight. I did them in the slow cooker on medium in some lemon and ginger sauce.  The liquid only came half way up the joints. I know your not supposed to take the lid off, but I did turn them over half way.!They cooked for about 8 hours and were beautifully tender and not at all 'mushy'.
We had them with rice and vegs.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

AURYTE!

I roasted and diced up some serranos, got out my home made smoky habanero salsa, and my chiltepin flakes, and made up some tacos.






Then i added some diced serrano to that broth and reduced it, and poured it on basmati rice.






Wonderful success!

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Loprraine (May 2, 2007)

LOl You two are funny! I did some fair sized ones sunday, and they were done in about 25 minutes. (but, I finished them in the oven). I would cook them bone up also. So, how are they doing?

I really hate it when I miss reading the second page of a thread. makes me look sooo silly! Dinner looks great!!!!


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2007)

my friend, your technique looks fine to me from start to finish!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

thank you my man, cheers


----------



## mudbug (May 3, 2007)

resounding success, legs!  any leftovers for a helpful advisor (hint, hint)?


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 3, 2007)

lol, it got wiped out QUICK.


----------

